# Commitment.



## CQB (Sep 15, 2013)

Late in the morning of the Tuesday that changed everything, Lt. Heather “Lucky” Penney was on a runway at Andrews Air Force Base and ready to fly. She had her hand on the throttle of an F-16 and she had her orders: Bring down United Airlines Flight 93. The day’s fourth hijacked airliner seemed to be hurtling toward Washington. Penney, one of the first two combat pilots in the air that morning, was told to stop it.

The one thing she didn’t have as she roared into the crystalline sky was live ammunition. Or missiles. Or anything at all to throw at a hostile aircraft.

Except her own plane. So that was the plan.

http://m.washingtonpost.com/local/f...e-on-sept-11/2011/09/06/gIQAMpcODK_story.html


----------



## Muppet (Sep 15, 2013)

I watched something similar on t.v. on the 11th regarding that. Pilots were ready to ram the planes. I can't imagine what was going through their heads.

F.M.


----------



## pardus (Sep 15, 2013)

Very interesting story. That's true commitment and bravery! 

I hope they got some official recognition for that.


----------



## CQB (Sep 16, 2013)

I was blown away when I first read it. Then thought, well, what if one connected, one didn't. If it was the junior officer or if it was the senior officer who survived. What if they both did? What if they ejected safely but brought down Flight 93?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 16, 2013)

It takes true balls to agree to go kamikaze to save others.  Good on you Maj Penney.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mission completion, they would have done it; both of them.

How many members of the House and Senate would have done the same? How many of  us would believe their  answers ? That folks,....... is where we are today:wall:.


----------



## x SF med (Sep 16, 2013)

John 15:13 KJV, definitely fits here...


----------



## Silence Dogood (Sep 17, 2013)

Truly an inspiring story, and one that I had never heard before.

Thanks for sharing CQB.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Scotth (Sep 17, 2013)

Helluva a story, thanks for sharing.


----------



## xf4wso (Sep 19, 2013)

That is true commitment... keeps your faith in people alive when so much else pushes you to lose it.


----------

